# Strong wireless signal but can't access internet?



## tams108 (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi,
I have a mysterious problem that I can't figure out.

I have 3 computers in the house. 2 desktops and a laptop.
Comp USA was having a sale on hardware one day, so I bought everything to make the house wireless. Router and 3 wireless cards for the computers.

Everything worked great for about a year and 1/2 or so and then all of the sudden one day I can't connect to the internet - Explorer 7 says your not connected. None of the 3 computers will connect.

My router has power and shows that it is sending signal out. My computers all show that they are connected to the network. Computers all show good signal strength - just like before.

I am on DSL with the modem in my house. Called the phone company and they confirmed that DSL is coming into my house. Lights all are on properly for that modem.

I took the wireless router out of the equasion and hooked my closest desktop directly to my DSL modem with a cord. I can access the internet flawlessly.

I have used the reset button on the router. I have unplugged it for 5 minutes. Shut down the computer and then restarted everything. I also shut the router down for a couple of days and turned it back on. No change.

It would seem, in my simple mind, that something has "disconnected" in that router. It is sending radio signal out but is not letting the DSL info to pass through to access the internet. Is this possible or am I missing something?

Thanks for any help.

Rick


----------



## surajrana.nhn (Feb 27, 2009)

I think your wep key or the security key is missing to be enable to the router to connect through internet..Please check the router information connecting your router by simply type 192.168.x.x or whatelse in the URL add of your browser..


----------



## tams108 (Sep 28, 2009)

In my task bar in the lower right corner of my screen, it shows me the icon for a monitor screen with green "radiation" bars coming from it - the wireless connection icon.
If I roll over that, it pops up a bubble that says wireless network connected, shows speed of 54 mbps, says signal strenght very good, and says status connected.

If I click on the icon, it brings up the wireless connection status window. I can select "view wireless networks" and then I can see my network and my next door neighbors. It shows my connected. I can disconnect it, the go through the steps to re-connect it. When I do, I put in the WEP key and it then connects me to my network.

I still don't have access to the internet though.

On explorer 7, if I put in the address of 192.168.2.1 and enter, it will bring me to the router's configuration and utility screen. 

Rick


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Just need to re-sync the modem and router. Unfortunately I know almost nothing about DSL systems (I work for the cable company) but that seems to be all that is wrong.


----------



## tams108 (Sep 28, 2009)

not sure exactly how I sync them. Modem has phone cord in and ethernet cord out to router.
Router shows power on and activity like it is getting dsl activity.
Computer shows strong signal strength to router.
Just like there is something broken in the router that makes the connection between the dsl and the wireless radio.

If I plug the ethernet cord from the modem directly into the computer, no problems...thats how I am operating here now.

Thanks...


----------



## jgalik (Oct 8, 2009)

Try unpluging the power from the router and the DSL. Then plug the DSL in and let it boot then plug the router in and let it boot up. This way the router will pick up the IP Address of the DSL. It sounds like you have a conflict between the two.


----------



## jgalik (Oct 8, 2009)

Also you need to make sure that you have the DSL shared in the setup with explorer or you won't be able to connect.


----------

